# NHS Funding in South Wales



## SamanthaRuby (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Please forgive me as i am new to this.  Husband and I Have secured funding from the NHS for IUI from our PCT in South Wales.  I was wondering if others on here in the vicinity have had NHS funding and if so have you found that the funding is given in a lump sum or have you had to apply for funding per cycle?

I have searched and searched but can find nothing and to be honest i'm not finding the clinic very helpful either.

Any Help greatly Appreciated


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi SamanthaRuby, as far as I know you get approved funding for as many cycles as your PCT states. The clinic should be able to tell you how many cycles this are for you. I think for donor IUI its 3 cycles across South Wales. For IUI it differs from PCT to PCT. I think its because those two things are funded by different boards, but not too sure.
Anyway, you don't get approved money, but funding for cycles. In Wales you have to go to the clinic that you are assigned to. - In England you can (sometimes) choose your clinic.


----------

